# I got my first perfect fruit in PC



## boring (Apr 25, 2018)

So turns out there's no surprising trick to getting perfect fruit (that I know of), I just shake my trees a lot like in New Leaf and by chance I got a Perfect Peach. I'm not gonna lie though, even though there wasn't any cool trick to getting lots of perfect fruit, I still got pretty excited at that one.


- - - Post Merge - - -


So the reward is the same as Red Snappers and Black Bass' etc. But it was exciting anyway!!


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 25, 2018)

Ooh yay ! :} My first perfect fruit was a cherry. I'm working on getting the rest and I'm pretty much just doing it the same way as you: shake and hope it appears.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Apr 25, 2018)

I have yet to get any  I'm surprised it's rare, but that makes sense. I haven't been able to catch rare bugs/fish either, but I have gotten them from animals.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 25, 2018)

Got an orange today.


----------



## CaramelCookie (Apr 25, 2018)

I only got one so far, a pear... the same as my native fruit in Sundance


----------



## geetry (Apr 25, 2018)

I've gotten a cherry and a pear so far.


----------

